
4 Browsers That Might Break Your Chrome Addiction - bpierre
http://www.wired.com/2016/07/4-browsers-might-break-chrome-addiction/
======
ethagnawl
I surely thought Firefox/Servo would at least warrant a mention as _something
to look-out for_.

------
emsy
I switched from Firefox to Chromium due to one major issue: For some reason,
the memory and CPU usage become way to high after long running sessions. Only
restarting the browser will resolve the problem. The problem is so severe that
sometimes the browser doesn't respond and CPU usage affects other programs.
I'm skeptic whether the Mozilla team will ever tackle the issue, given their
recent priority to add features.

------
dkns
It's really telling when 3 of the 4 proposed alternatives are built on
chromium.

~~~
sudhirj
You mean Blink, I think. Chromium is Blink plus an open source chrome with the
tabs and settings. Google Chrome is Chromium plus closed source Google stuff.

~~~
dkns
I wasn't sure myself so I checked wikipedia pages and for both brave and opera
it says they are using chromium as base:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opera_(web_browser)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opera_\(web_browser\))
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_(web_browser)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brave_\(web_browser\))

I know that wikipedia might not be the most reliable source of information.

